# YJGB homebuild 7 string first build



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey all, I thought I'd already start this up and get a few tips before starting this. I'll sum up my specs:

Swamp ash body
5p wenge/maple neck with an ash headstock veneer
27" scale ebony fretboard with 24 medium jumbo frets with a half scallop from the 12th fret
Bolt-on construction
Gotoh SGS-510 4+3 tuners
ABM 3250/7 bridge
Pickups still not sure, but probably DiMarzio DropSonic7/Liquifire7
1 volume (Seymour Duncan Liberator volume) + 3 way blade switch
Chrome hardware

If you guys have any tips on how to start my first build, and how to handle/approach things, or just a random footnote, please tell me. Everything helps in my struggle for my first build.

No pics available as of yet, I'll update when there's progress!


----------



## jarnozz (Jul 4, 2013)

If you want you can look me up on facebook, I'll give you some tips and tricks to get started! Here's a quick list already!

- Make good and aqurate drawings and measurements.
- measure 10 times, cut once! 
- Make templates. It takes time but it will save
Some later on!
I know a place here in the netherlandd that cuts out templates, only thing you have to do is send them the plans.
- Don't cheap out on tools and bits.
- you never have enough clamps!
- Take your time and enjoy the process!
- Be prepared to spend some good money on machines. You could do with a router and a handsaw.


----------



## patata (Jul 4, 2013)

What's the body gonna be like?


----------



## tmo (Jul 4, 2013)

jarnozz said:


> If you want you can look me up on facebook, I'll give you some tips and tricks to get started! Here's a quick list already!
> 
> - *Make good and aqurate drawings and measurements*.
> - measure 10 times, cut once!
> ...



Supporting this statement, it is wise to know perfectly well the hardware you will be using, from truss rods to pots and switches. Pickups, bridge, input jacks, tuners and nut included. Knowing well the hardware means either having it already, or having their correct measurements (on all dimensions) or tech drawings/specs.

Do not skip some longitudinal cut tech drawings, or, if you can, some 3d modeling. 

Lay down a build plan order. This is first, this is second, this is third while second is drying out and so on...

Summing it all, a good project makes a better result


----------



## skeels (Jul 4, 2013)

I pretty much learned everything that I know about building guitars from the luthiery section of this website.

Spend some hours- days even- cruising those threads. Take your time and have fun!

I can't wait to see this!


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 4, 2013)

Read, think, learn. 
Then cut wood, and see that everything you thought to know was wrong. 

It was all said before, plan everything, make drawing, write down the building order, and everytime you have a question, the simple it might be, write it down, and search the answer. After it, if you take your time, there's absolutely no reason that this build turn out else than great.

I was just wondering 1 thing: how do you plan to switch pups? push/push pot?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 4, 2013)

Necromagnon said:


> Read, think, learn.
> Then cut wood, and see that everything you thought to know was wrong.
> 
> It was all said before, plan everything, make drawing, write down the building order, and everytime you have a question, the simple it might be, write it down, and search the answer. After it, if you take your time, there's absolutely no reason that this build turn out else than great.
> ...



You're right, forgot to implement that, it'll be a 3 way blade switch! However, a pushpull isn't that bad of an idea... I'll consider!


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 4, 2013)

YJGB said:


> You're right, forgot to implement that, it'll be a 3 way blade switch! However, a pushpull isn't that bad of an idea... I'll consider!


That's typically the kind of things you forgot until you try to mount all the electronics in the guitar... And realize you forgot to route the place for it...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 4, 2013)

Necromagnon said:


> That's typically the kind of things you forgot until you try to mount all the electronics in the guitar... And realize you forgot to route the place for it...



Nah, I didn't forget the switch, I just forgot to mention it on here


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 17, 2013)

Well, ordered all the parts today, they'll probably arrive in about 4 days. Also going out to buy some swamp ash for the body soon, more to come!

Also I'd like to ask of you people, how would I get a finish like this on my swamp ash:


----------



## quoenusz (Jul 17, 2013)

I guess it's just a matte black finish without using a filler for the ash.
The paint will suck in deep because of the large open grain. 

And than you sand it to a grid 400 to maybe 1000/1200 (using a straight sanding block) between the painting layers, because the sanding paper wont reach into the grain.

But that's my opinion, maybe there's another way.


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 18, 2013)

^I agree with this method. It's exactly like doing their monolith finish (called ceruse in real life), but even easier because you have only one color there. 

But that looks sick, I have to admit it...


----------



## skeels (Jul 20, 2013)

skeels said:


> I pretty much learned everything that I know about building guitars from the luthiery section of this website.
> 
> Spend some hours- days even- cruising those threads. Take your time and have fun!
> 
> I can't wait to see this!



I feel bad that I failed to mention that I have learned a TON from becoming friends with some of the dudes here. Talking with these guys has helped me and given me inspiration and encouragement. 

You guys rock.

You know who you are.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys, I'll look into it very soon!

I'm going to try an idea I've had for mounting pickups. I'm going to make a cavity in the back the size of the pickup, and making the cavity for the mounting tabs not going all the way through the body, so I can mount them like a pickupring. I don't like the looks of a pickupring, and getting small screws for direct mount is very hard here in Holland. And it looks clean as funk 

Everything except for 3 items came in today!


----------



## jarnozz (Jul 22, 2013)

There are tons of small screws here dude xD I've got loads in my toolbox! I use 2 cm for wood mounted pickups. I put a spring between the wood and pickup to push it up. works like a charm. Just use a drill bit to widen the holes!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 22, 2013)

jarnozz said:


> There are tons of small screws here dude xD I've got loads in my toolbox! I use 2 cm for wood mounted pickups. I put a spring between the wood and pickup to push it up. works like a charm. Just use a drill bit to widen the holes!



Those screws are for the backplates


----------



## tmo (Jul 22, 2013)

My DA8s came with wood mounting screws... again, you don't need special screws for that job, just ones that may fit. Your idea, though may seem nice, will make you dig unnecessarily a lot of wood on the back. Just don't do it.


----------



## jarnozz (Jul 23, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Those screws are for the backplates



They do the job pretty well! haha


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 23, 2013)

tmö;3653300 said:


> My DA8s came with wood mounting screws... again, you don't need special screws for that job, just ones that may fit. Your idea, though may seem nice, will make you dig unnecessarily a lot of wood on the back. Just don't do it.



Well, if you're really so much against it, I won't do it, just for you. But my DiMarzio's didn't come with wood mounting screws. So I'll have to scavenge my local DIY stores. Ah, might as well, I also need sandpaper 



jarnozz said:


> They do the job pretty well! haha



Sorry, I got confused, I thought you were talking about the small screws in my picture, which I bought for the backplate. But if they work, who am I to argue


----------



## tmo (Jul 23, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Well, if you're really so much against it, I won't do it, just for you. But my DiMarzio's didn't come with wood mounting screws. So I'll have to scavenge my local DIY stores. Ah, might as well, I also need sandpaper
> 
> (...)



Well, we are talking hypothetically, for I do not know the whole project obviously, but if it is going to be some sort of super strat stylish guitar, back mounting pickups seems kind of misplaced.

If, on the other hand, you already thought on that and projected everything in accordance, why not?

I got surprised on my DAs 8 for having those screws also. The previous ones I bought also didn't have them. You will surely find those screws on your local DIY store.


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 24, 2013)

Back mounting pups is a really old idea, that have been experienced by some luthier/trademarks, decades ago. I don't remember the names, I should do a small search on that. But the fact is it didn't stay long. The problems where many:
1) you have to be sure on where you route the caviti because you have no view on the front (that no big deal with CNC and programming, but by hand could be problematic)
2) it takes of tons of wood
3) it needs 2 more back plates, and thus the adjustment that goes with that
4) it's really not handy at all when you want to adjust pups heigth (you have to flip the guitar every second to adjust heigth and play)

If you don't like pups rings, get some wood screws, or pup direct mounting screws (but beware when buying at specialized shop, you'll pay your 2 pairs of screws 5x more than in an local stores), or even do like Parker, with the screws access in the middle of the bobbins.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 24, 2013)

Necromagnon said:


> Back mounting pups is a really old idea, that have been experienced by some luthier/trademarks, decades ago. I don't remember the names, I should do a small search on that. But the fact is it didn't stay long. The problems where many:
> 1) you have to be sure on where you route the caviti because you have no view on the front (that no big deal with CNC and programming, but by hand could be problematic)
> 2) it takes of tons of wood
> 3) it needs 2 more back plates, and thus the adjustment that goes with that
> ...



I see there is some confusion on the matter of how to mount the pickups. I won't mount them on the back, I'll mount them on the top. I'll make sure there will be a natural pickupring left in the wood which I'll use to mount it.


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 24, 2013)

YJGB said:


> I see there is some confusion on the matter of how to mount the pickups. I won't mount them on the back, I'll mount them on the top. I'll make sure there will be a natural pickupring left in the wood which I'll use to mount it.


Ah ok! Sorry, missed that. I see now. But I wonder how you'll mount the pup, if the "pup ring" can't be removed?


----------



## Walterson (Jul 24, 2013)

Necromagnon said:


> Back mounting pups is a really old idea, that have been experienced by some luthier/trademarks, decades ago. I don't remember the names, I should do a small search on that. But the fact is it didn't stay long. The problems where many:
> 1) you have to be sure on where you route the caviti because you have no view on the front (that no big deal with CNC and programming, but by hand could be problematic)
> 2) it takes of tons of wood
> 3) it needs 2 more back plates, and thus the adjustment that goes with that
> ...



Thats exactly what I think about back mounted pickups...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 24, 2013)

Necromagnon said:


> Ah ok! Sorry, missed that. I see now. But I wonder how you'll mount the pup, if the "pup ring" can't be removed?



The rest is the exact same, routing through the entire body, and removing the backplates to be able to place/remove them.


----------



## bob123 (Jul 24, 2013)

Dont tell ibanez (fgm100\200) or parker (fly models...), about that back mounted pickup thing... they may use the idea.... hahah


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 25, 2013)

YJGB said:


> The rest is the exact same, routing through the entire body, and removing the backplates to be able to place/remove them.


Oooooooooook. 
That could work, but I still think it's a bit harder than just direct mounting...


----------



## Solodini (Jul 25, 2013)

Could be cool if, rather than just backplates, you had nice big wooden plugs for the cavities.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 25, 2013)

Yay, got neg rep because there are no pictures in the OP 

I'm going out for wood next thursday!


----------



## AwDeOh (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm working on the back-mounted thing for my prototype at the moment, discussed it a while back with Necromagnon, so if Ibanez starts producing it, we'll be cashing those chips in


----------



## bob123 (Jul 25, 2013)

AwDeOh said:


> I'm working on the back-mounted thing for my prototype at the moment, discussed it a while back with Necromagnon, so if Ibanez starts producing it, we'll be cashing those chips in



sorry to be the buzz kill... but... 
parker and ibanez have both already done this.


----------



## AwDeOh (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Walterson (Jul 26, 2013)

Gibson too... you can change pickups in seconds with a "push/pull" System.

Gibson Guitar of the Month: Les Paul Push Tone


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 26, 2013)

I never really understood how Parker's pups are mounted, because it's not a back mounted as the Gibson shown above. It's, as far as I understand it, a front mount but with no "ears" on the base plate. And the pups heigth is adjusted with 2 small screws accessed in the middle of the bobbin.

This is how I understood it from the user manual when I got my Fly.


----------



## AwDeOh (Jul 26, 2013)

I can't say Ibanez' example does anything for me, but the Parker and Gibson above kinda make my point for me. It might just be me, but back mounting seems the more logical way to approach the problem, if you were to approach it without knowing how it's done now. I also think it might have some value for direct mounted pickups, but I'm yet to try it out.

Looks really nice too IMO, particularly that Gibson.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 26, 2013)

Walterson said:


>



Look at that nasty cavity. 






But I think you guys still get me wrong. It will be a top mount, with the height adjustment screws on top. But the pickups enter the body from the back. I'd route the shape of the pickup until there's about 3/4 mm left on the top side, and there I'll only route the shape of the bobbins through the rest of the body. This means the mounting tabs will be under 3/4 mm of wood, but are still adjusted on the front side.


----------



## tmo (Jul 26, 2013)

... and you will still dig a lot of wood from the back of the guitar... right?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 26, 2013)

tmö;3659114 said:


> ... and you will still dig a lot of wood from the back of the guitar... right?



Yes, all the way through. But that's why I put it up to discussion, because I'm not sure. And since you guys seem to be mostly negative about it, I probably won't do it.

Also, I do have a mockup of the guitar, in 2 sizes, but I think one is too big and the other one is too small, so I'll go right in between.

Big one:





Small one:


----------



## Solodini (Jul 26, 2013)

I think the big one's just right.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 26, 2013)

Solodini said:


> I think the big one's just right.



I think the big one has a bit too much of an ass, you know what I mean?


----------



## bob123 (Jul 26, 2013)

Not one person was negative about it.....

Rear mounted pickups are cool and very very clean. You just need to make damn sure your routing is spot on is all


----------



## jarnozz (Jul 26, 2013)

YJGB said:


> I think the big one has a bit too much of an ass, you know what I mean?



What can we say, man like ass right xD 

I like the shape but would cut it down a bit. trim her ass down! haha lovely headstock design


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 26, 2013)

bob123 said:


> Not one person was negative about it.....
> 
> Rear mounted pickups are cool and very very clean. You just need to make damn sure your routing is spot on is all



Yeah, I know, sorry, meant to say that, that you guys were warning me for the precision required. 



jarnozz said:


> What can we say, man like ass right xD
> 
> I like the shape but would cut it down a bit. trim her ass down! haha lovely headstock design



I'm an assman, but this goes a bit too far to my liking. So yeah, I will trim it down quite a bit.

I really appreciate you guys thinking along with me, it deserves at least a little thanks, so thanks for that  !


----------



## ElRay (Jul 26, 2013)

skeels said:


> You know who you are.



Not me, I'm just the hardware pusherman. 

Ray


----------



## ElRay (Jul 26, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Yes, all the way through. But that's why I put it up to discussion, because I'm not sure. And since you guys seem to be mostly negative about it, I probably won't do it.


I'm planning on going this route for my first build. I think the look will be much cleaner with just the height adjustment screws and the bobbins showing from the front. I'll need a back-plate, but there will be one already for the electronics, so I'm not worried.

Ray


----------



## ElRay (Jul 26, 2013)

bob123 said:


> Rear mounted pickups are cool and very very clean. You just need to make damn sure your routing is spot on is all



Which is actually relatively easy. My plan is to:
From the top: Locate the holes for the adjustment screws
From the top: Drill all the way through the body
From the top: Using a template, route the openings for the bobbins from the top down to about 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch.
From the bottom: Use the adjustment screw holes to locate the routes for the baseplate.
From the bottom: Using a template, route until about 1/8" of the top remains.

I'd likely use a spiral up-cut bit for the back route, and if you have it, a spiral down-cut or shear-cut bit for the top route.

Ray


----------



## ElRay (Jul 26, 2013)

I've added the 'member built' tag. Also, don't forget to post here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...1-guitars-built-members-ss-org-pic-heavy.html when it's done.

Ray


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 26, 2013)

ElRay said:


> Not me, I'm just the hardware pusherman.
> 
> Ray





ElRay said:


> I'm planning on going this route for my first build. I think the look will be much cleaner with just the height adjustment screws and the bobbins showing from the front. I'll need a back-plate, but there will be one already for the electronics, so I'm not worried.
> 
> Ray





ElRay said:


> Which is actually relatively easy. My plan is to:
> From the top: Locate the holes for the adjustment screws
> From the top: Drill all the way through the body
> From the top: Using a template, route the openings for the bobbins from the top down to about 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch.
> ...





ElRay said:


> I've added the 'member built' tag. Also, don't forget to post here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...1-guitars-built-members-ss-org-pic-heavy.html when it's done.
> 
> Ray



Bro do you even multiquote  I kid I kid

Thanks for the information and adding the member build tag!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 26, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Yay, got neg rep because there are no pictures in the OP
> 
> I'm going out for wood next thursday!



Seriously?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 26, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Seriously?



Yes, I'm seriously going out for wood next week


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 26, 2013)

Solodini said:


> I think the big one's just right.



Giggity


----------



## tmo (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi

Design looks good. Don't know each do I prefer, though I would fatten a little the upper horn.


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 26, 2013)

I like the big one, the small is really not proportionned. But As aid, I would "up" her ass a bit, to get the ass closer to the horns. But the rest is really good, and the design very cool!

About rear mounting pups, I'm not a huge because I don't really see the advantage of this, it takes out a lot of wood (mean by this that it wastes a lot of wood, but the weight earned can be a good point also), and because I don't really like the look of nude bobbins and screws out of nowhere on the top. I prefer the version used by all shown above, withe the height adjusting screws hidden.

Thinking about it, I think there could be a way to do a long screw manipulated from the strap button on the ass, lifting or lowering the pups from the inside of the body. So no front or back mounted screws, just "earless" pups with a simple mechanism (a slanted block monving back and forth with a screw) that adjust the heigth... that could be funly useless.


----------



## ElRay (Jul 26, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Bro do you even multiquote



Only if it makes sense to combine them. I still read the board in hybrid threaded mode, so I prefer to see the reply under the post it relates to. Plus, there was probably 5-10 mins between posts, because I'm squeezing them in while I'm waiting for jobs to finish.

Ray


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 27, 2013)

ElRay said:


> Only if it makes sense to combine them. I still read the board in hybrid threaded mode, so I prefer to see the reply under the post it relates to. Plus, there was probably 5-10 mins between posts, because I'm squeezing them in while I'm waiting for jobs to finish.
> 
> Ray



I know, I know. As I said in that post: I kid I kid. Who am I to mess with a mod?


----------



## ElRay (Jul 28, 2013)

YJGB said:


> ... Who am I to mess with a mod?



Me? A Mod? Nah, I'm just probably the oldest dude left from the pre-sale SSo.

Ray


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 29, 2013)

ElRay said:


> Me? A Mod? Nah, I'm just probably the oldest dude left from the pre-sale SSo.
> 
> Ray



In that case: 

But in all seriousness, this site is pretty ....ing old.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 1, 2013)

Well, bad news, the woodshop was closed, drove al that way for nothing. Now off to some other places where they sell wood. Let's hope it'll be a bit better than today.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 9, 2013)

The neck is done! It'll be send here next week!


----------



## UnderTheSign (Aug 9, 2013)

Have you bought the body wood yet? I scored a nice piece of swamp ash for 45ish at Amsterdamse Fijnhout a while ago. Could go to Fijnhout Arnhem but their prices tend to be a little higher.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 9, 2013)

UnderTheSign said:


> Have you bought the body wood yet? I scored a nice piece of swamp ash for 45ish at Amsterdamse Fijnhout a while ago. Could go to Fijnhout Arnhem but their prices tend to be a little higher.



I went to Arnhem, but they were closed  So I'm going to the one in Amsterdam soon, probably thursday.


----------



## Negav (Aug 9, 2013)

Love Wenge necks. I think those are the best looking natural necks.


----------



## CD1221 (Aug 9, 2013)

very classy. love the maple (?) fillets in the neck.


----------



## skisgaar (Aug 9, 2013)

HA! I saw that neck on my facebook! Awesome score mane.


----------



## AwDeOh (Aug 9, 2013)

CD1221 said:


> very classy. love the maple (?) fillets in the neck.



Classy indeed. The volute carve is beautiful.

Also, that wenge/ebony combo looks just like a chocolate cake I baked a few days ago


----------



## TDR (Aug 9, 2013)

AwDeOh said:


> Also, that wenge/ebony combo looks just like a chocolate cake I baked a few days ago



As soon as I saw the pics of the neck all I could think was "om nom nom nom"


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm a bit in doubt in between 2 shapes, I've modified the shape I had, because I really want a Tele. Here are the 2 options:

Option 1:






Option 2:





Which one would you guys take? I'd gladly hear opinions!


----------



## Negav (Aug 12, 2013)

Option one looks romantic. I'd go for that one.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Aug 12, 2013)

The first one, mos def.


----------



## patata (Aug 12, 2013)

1

If you're open to other tele designs,go with the one Skervesen did.
Or the classic tele shape.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 12, 2013)

patata said:


> 1
> 
> If you're open to other tele designs,go with the one Skervesen did.
> Or the classic tele shape.



Well, the problem is: I don't want to rip off others by design, of which option 1 already comes very close to Blackat, and I already have a traditional Tele shape.


----------



## icos211 (Aug 12, 2013)

1. The number 2 looks like the EVH Wolfgang, and I'm not too big of a fan of that...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 12, 2013)

That neck looks delicious...


----------



## patata (Aug 12, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Well, the problem is: I don't want to rip off others by design, of which option 1 already comes very close to Blackat, and I already have a traditional Tele shape.



Ask for permission?
That's what I did with my headstock.Rusti letted me use it.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 12, 2013)

patata said:


> Ask for permission?
> That's what I did with my headstock.Rusti letted me use it.



It's not really that I am scared to do it, it's more that I want to be a design hipster and want my own design instead of others'


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes, I'll be going for the first one, with the shorter upper horn. 

Thursday I'm going out to get my swamp ash, this time for realzies.

Also, again in doubt, because I used the Nymphusa enigine to get an image of the guitar, and then I added a rosewood body. GAS, y u do dis?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 15, 2013)

I accidentally a triple-post 

And I also accidentally a very nice piece of makore.


----------



## Negav (Aug 16, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> That neck looks delicious...



Triple oreo........


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 21, 2013)

Well, received the tuners, but they were the non-locking Gotohs. So I'm just going to buy a few Schaller M6 locking tuners, I hope they come in within a few days. 

Coming saturday I'm going to start to shape the body, I've managed to find a router close by that I can use for free. 

More to come soon!


----------



## skeels (Aug 21, 2013)

What kind of spacing you got going on at the nut there Yijgib?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 21, 2013)

skeels said:


> What kind of spacing you got going on at the nut there Yijgib?



I'm not sure about the exact spacing, but I'm sure it's the normal spacing, since it's a nutwidth of 48mm. I asked it to be spec'd after the Ibanez RG1527 neck, except for the materials and the scale length.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 25, 2013)

Okay, no progress this weekend, I was kinda distracted. 

I has a question: I want to stain the makore, but if I'll stain it green for example, the natural colour of the wood would blend in with the stain, right? What could I do to prevent that? I really want to keep it with one kind of stain so I don't have to buy more.


----------



## CoffeeCup (Aug 25, 2013)

The neck looks really great. I guess I didn't notice where you said who manufactured it. Care to share?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 25, 2013)

CoffeeCup said:


> The neck looks really great. I guess I didn't notice where you said who manufactured it. Care to share?



He's actually a member on here, maybe I forgot to mention, which is very rude of me. It's quoenusz.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Aug 25, 2013)

Is it finished yet?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 25, 2013)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> Is it finished yet?



Haha, starting the drawing and shaping of the body tomorrow 

EDIT: If I won't forget.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 26, 2013)

Well, made a little bit of progress today, drew the body:







But the saw wasn't really helping, so I gave up and now I'm waiting for a router.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Aug 26, 2013)

If you're going to work with a router, are you making a template?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 30, 2013)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> If you're going to work with a router, are you making a template?



No, I'm tracing my pickups and I'm going to route within there. But a template would be handy, I just don't have the supplies for that.

Gonna buy a rasp soon so I can continue the build, because I don't have any tools. More progress soon, I hope.


----------



## CD1221 (Aug 30, 2013)

Routers can have a mind of their own and are bloody dangerous. I would really recommend making some templates out of mdf or something. If nothing else, you can use double sided tape to stick down some judiciously chosen offcuts to mark out the general rectangular shape of the pickups and route to that, then figure out how to do the routing for the ears.

You can make a template with a straight edge, a drill and a saw, not sure what you mean by not having the supplies?


----------



## Suitable (Aug 30, 2013)

Please make a template... It took you 4 pages to get this nice piece of Makore, I dont know how long it would take to get a second piece and I dont think you want to do that either  , its worth the $10 for a quarter sheet of MDF or ply and 1 hr or so to make it, well worth it


----------



## UnderTheSign (Aug 31, 2013)

YJGB said:


> No, I'm tracing my pickups and I'm going to route within there. But a template would be handy, I just don't have the supplies for that.
> 
> Gonna buy a rasp soon so I can continue the build, because I don't have any tools. More progress soon, I hope.


Don't even dare to think about freehanding that... Get a template. Hell, build one from LEGO like someone else on here did


----------



## Carnage (Sep 3, 2013)

looking forward to seeing this come together, looks like a cool build


----------

